# Drum bite



## ro-h2o (Feb 21, 2005)

I was wanting to know if anyone can help, why the drum bite is so heavy at night in the sping? { I mean you would not think of fishing for them in the daylight hours in the sping but in the fall we can catch them all day long in the bright and shining sun}Is it that the water temp is falling in the fall and the temp is coming up in the spring? Thanks Scott


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*red drum*

in the spring there just feeding and they prefer that at night. during the fall their spawning and feed all day and night for nourishment to develop eggs and they spawn on the beaches so they tend to hang around the surf all day and night layin eggs and feeding more than they may during spring when their not developing eggs.  ever have anymore questions about red drum specifically send me a private message ill be happy to help.im on the s.c. georgia board outta tybee island. by the way got 8 large bulls last night biggest well over 50 inches.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

clinder said:


> in the spring there just feeding and they prefer that at night. during the fall their spawning and feed all day and night for nourishment to develop eggs and they spawn on the beaches so they tend to hang around the surf all day and night layin eggs and feeding more than they may during spring when their not developing eggs.  ever have anymore questions about red drum specifically send me a private message ill be happy to help.im on the s.c. georgia board outta tybee island. by the way got 8 large bulls last night biggest well over 50 inches.


....


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

The drum spawn in august, not in the fall, and in the sound, not the ocean. FYI.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

spawn here in fall (tybee island georgia). in fact ive seen over 20 caught in the last 4 days with bellies full of eggs. spawn in the surf and the mouths of the rivers so eggs get carried in by the tide. either way you got a better answer for this gentleman? if so y didnt answer it for him? 
also spawning* does * occur from *aug.to nov. in nearshore waters. look it up.*


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

If you'll look, he's from VA, the fish in VA and NC spawn in August in the Chessie and the Pamlico, not in the ocean, not in the fall.

As far as his question goes, the best drum bites I've ever been in were in the spring, during the day.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

check out hatteras outfitters pics for april 22 2001.tons of reds and during the day


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

clinder said:


> in fact ive seen over 20 caught in the last 4 days with bellies full of eggs.


I'm not challenging the spawning dates down in your neck of the woods, but how do you know they had eggs in them?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

a pregnant fish is obvious. after they spawn they are exhausted, thin, and to tired nearly to feed . if your implying i killed them i resent that i would never kill a bull drum intentionally. call it a trained eye its obvios when their whole intenal cavity is swolen full of eggs. plus food would be in the stomech area of the cavity not the whole cavity. other than that whatever!!!!!!!!!i like people that only post when their ready to correct someone!!cant just offer info on their own. started 1 thread since joinin, ok!!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I didn't say you killed them. It's just that gravid fish aren't the easiest thing to eyeball. In fact, most fisheries biologists can't tell the difference just from looking.

Post some pics of those reds you've caught over the last few days. Can't let the Virginia boys have all the fun.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

i show picts. to people on the pier. wanna see em come fish tybee let me no your comin and ill bring em other than that id rather people question my word and not come crowd the pier than see my picts and come flockin.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

clinder said:


> i show picts. to people on the pier. wanna see em come fish tybee let me no your comin and ill bring em other than that id rather people question my word and not come crowd the pier than see my picts and come flockin.


clinder, you seem to know a heck of alot about drum yet dont want to produce pics. Like talking about fish is gonna get less people to a pier than posting pics??? Come on, prove me wrong and post a pic.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ro-h2o said:


> I was wanting to know if anyone can help, why the drum bite is so heavy at night in the sping? { I mean you would not think of fishing for them in the daylight hours in the sping but in the fall we can catch them all day long in the bright and shining sun}Is it that the water temp is falling in the fall and the temp is coming up in the spring? Thanks Scott


 I've caught them in daylight in the spring and fall both. Matter of fact have caught more in daylight than in the dark.. I usually fish piers and boats though,so maybe the fish are in deeper water in the spring,don't really know the answer to that. On the point they are caught in the daytime in the spring,but less frequent in the fall?? Just the opposite?? These fish spawn,at least our's  in Aug thu Sept. Some in the sound and some in the ocean,at least that is what the thesis that was written by Jeff Ross states,also the one that Bill Foster did prior to that. I have never caught a fish with roe in it or burping sperm in the fall or spring. Late summer, yes..

One thing is for sure though,there has been a drum or two around,can attest to that first hand..


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*pictures*

I'm still waiting to see your video of you casting your 8 foot rod 175 yards. Do you do it with your 3 foot leader?


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I'd like to see that cast iffn you dont mind....the R


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

ya ya ya ya aya yayayayayayayyayayayaya keepfishin. come to tybee ill show you picts if you want to no that bad. come and see em!cast, fish and anything dam else you wanna see. other than that i dont have time to prove crap to any of you cause i go fishin!!. and if you wanna come down you can find me on the pier minimum 3 days mostly 5 days a week and time of day is irrelavent im there 8-12hours at a time and i stay 2 days straight evry other week. so pick a day come and see. you guys are awful judgmental you no. whatever. yall keep fishin on the weekends and postin your catch once every two weeks and ill keep fishin and postin my catch 5 days a week. :--| caught three drum tonight on whole blue crads(minus the claws)a 6 oz pyramid on a sinker slide mustad straight shank number 7(pushed the eye through the second and third leg and out the other side) 2 foot malin wire 80# barrel at the top and 80#snap barell at the bottom biggest 44 inches next 41 and smallest 36 inches was great but sorry no picts of them it was fu***** floodin and i wasnt there to take picts to show off to yall i was there for the tropical breeze an empty pier cause every one else was shacked up in their dry home cause their to scared to get wet the sound of the waves crashin the smell of the salt air the view of the lights reflecting on the back wash on the sand the smell of the bait and the fight of a truly majestic fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! come down and see some picts i got some from recent trips on my phone and their dated and as for the cast i work for troon golf come down we will go to my drivin range and laser a few for ya anytime anyday> or let me guess you guys cant come see picts or a cast right but your willin to imply im lyin yada yada yada yada yada . *some * of you seem to be a little uptight huh. been fishin lately????????? or better yet caught anything?????????????????????????????????


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

and by the way it was 173 yards not 175 and no not with a f"n leader a 5oz tied straight to the line on a 600$ rod and reel that does most of the castin for me.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

also its 330 am this is the earliest ive got home from from fishin in 4 of the last 5 nights bet yall are all asleep! sep for you drumdum we both understand the peanuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we catch em here with roe in the fall(early) drumdum i sure it has to do with the water cooling a little later in the season here.but i could be wrong.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

sand flea nothin implied to you either you own this joint and your the man. total respect. i grew up on a 2500 acre wildlife refuge in charleston sc. and had a salt water river ten feet behind my house. no niehborhood kids no nothin but me and that river and spotails. i can tell when their full of eggs to me its obvious. to some maybe not but to me it is. i no my spotails very well. nearly 30 years worth year after year after year ive breathed spotails. but you my man are the man here and forgive my bluntness in the previous post but i dont visit this site to have to defend myself. spotails spotails spotails!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ive caught em on earthworms and that aint no lie neither for any of you doubters!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Relax,Clynder...*

You're right,there is nothing to prove.. Just catchem up and enjoy..  

There are going to be differing views (I'm one of those..) and "naysayers",the only one ya gotta prove to is yourself.*When folks are fishin two different bodys of water,there ARE going to be different views on HOW to catch them..*  That's the way I feel about it anyway.. Although don't shortchange our ability to catch fish,there are a few on here that can and do catch more than our share,and we all have differing opinions and views on the whys and why nots.. If there is one thing I have learned about this kinda fishin,once ya think ya got these rascals all figured out,they'll throw ya another wrinkle...


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

im not tryin tho shortchange any of these peoples abilities im defendin mine.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

clinder - I guess I've been in a foul mood lately, I'm not usually one to stir the pot. Agree drum do spawn later down your way and most likely some do spawn in the ocean. I know some do here as well, albeit a little earlier in the year. The vast majority of our fish (95+%) are done with the spawn by mid-august. Agreed water temps down your way lag behind ours which would be why they spawn later down south. 

No need to defend your abilities - we've seen your reports and I don't doubt them one bit. In my own defense though, let me say that you do come across harsh at times - even when you aren't being defensive. Sometimes it's hard to tell what someone is tyring to say on these boards, and many people make assumptions, myself included. You know what they say about that! ASS-U-ME!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Ditto what Clyde said clinder. I have definetly been in a foul mood this week.Shouldn'ta popped off about the pics. No hard feelings?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Maybe......*

It's drum thing. Up here in Yankee land we catch the majority of the big black drum at night. Yeah some big ones are caught during the day but it's mostly at night.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

guess sometimes i seem blunt cause i fish so much i just try an make it short and sweet. no prob here no hard feelings an will be happy to put any of you on some big reds down here if you wanna come down and visit.sheepies and trout to. big black drum?!!!!!that would be great. we catch a decent amount here but they rarely are over 5-8 pounds. i have a buddy though that got one 85pounds!!a year and a half ago off the pier while sheephead fishin with muscles in five feet of water!!!!!!!!!!!! and believe it or not on 17# mono!!!!!hes got some great picts off that monster it was almost alien if you no what i mean.  happy fishin fellows and ill keep checkin your post so i no whats comin my way!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey clinder......*

That's about average for a black drum here. The Pups are about 20lbs.


----------



## ro-h2o (Feb 21, 2005)

*Black drum*

I would love to catch some monster black drum. The only big one that I landed I gave the meat away and now wished I hadnt. They are very tasty.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yeah it's a blast.......*

Especially when ya take someone who ain't never been. If it's quiet and smooth enough ya hear em comin and it really sound freaky. Last year me and some buddie went over to Slaughter Beach in Delaware and we sent up. It was nice, about 55 degs and we had a nice light wind. A guy pulled up off our port side about 40 yards off and they set up. He had young son with him and when the drum started runnin ya heard that distinct "bmmmmmf" sound they make. Well the kid came unglued and wanted to go home until he caught his first pup about 15lbs. He was all smies from ear to ear.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

clinder said:


> guess sometimes i seem blunt cause i fish so much i just try an make it short and sweet. no prob here no hard feelings an will be happy to put any of you on some big reds down here if you wanna come down and visit.sheepies and trout to. big black drum?!!!!!that would be great. we catch a decent amount here but they rarely are over 5-8 pounds. i have a buddy though that got one 85pounds!!a year and a half ago off the pier while sheephead fishin with muscles in five feet of water!!!!!!!!!!!! and believe it or not on 17# mono!!!!!hes got some great picts off that monster it was almost alien if you no what i mean.  happy fishin fellows and ill keep checkin your post so i no whats comin my way!!


 That's cool,clyder,make it "short n sweet",but give some tips as ya go..  That's what this board is for expressing views,different,"short n sweet",factual,theoritic,whatever.. 

Used to fish Chesapeake Bay for the critters with clams. Only went once or twice,but managed a 50lber. In compairisn with a redone,they pull like a boot,IMHO.. 
Although 85lbs is a good catch no matter if they pull like a boot or not...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Cdog said:


> Ditto what Clyde said clinder. I have definetly been in a foul mood this week.Shouldn'ta popped off about the pics. No hard feelings?


It's the drum run. Makes people squirrelly.  Just wait until the middle of February when we all haven't caught squat in months. This place really gets rollin'


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

thats some scary thoughts flea.  im goin fishin.got half a dozen live blue claws and gotta get my fix.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

clinder said:


> and by the way it was 173 yards not 175 and no not with a f"n leader a 5oz tied straight to the line on a 600$ rod and reel that does most of the castin for me.



I just started building my own rods... 
Can you tell me what rod blank and reel you fling? guides, line etc.. would be much appreciated.
Thanks a bunch in advance!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

clinder said:


> thats some scary thoughts flea.  im goin fishin.got half a dozen live blue claws and gotta get my fix.


 clyder,your water temps stay up longer than our's.. If striper bite slows down here in say,mid Jan. ya'll still have some redones around to be had?? If so,might take me a road trip,and we can combine the techniques catchen the rascals.. Who knows,both us "Ole Coots" just might learn something....


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

RO-H2O,

Obviously, lots of opinions, but, in 8 full fledged Drum blitzes that I've seen in person, where over 30 fish were caught in less than an hour and a half or so, all occurred within 15 days of time changes from daylight savings to to standard or vice versa. These were all in NC or VA. 3 were at Cape Point, the rest were in other areas. Half were day and half were night blitzes. All of these happened in prefrontal or stable weater conditions, some were at low, most were at high tides.

Incidentally, that is pretty much when day and night hours are the same length, and we have another great opportunity to have one soon. It's as easy as being at the right place at the right time............

Good fishing,

Blaine


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

BlaineO said:


> RO-H2O,
> 
> Obviously, lots of opinions, but, in 8 full fledged Drum blitzes that I've seen in person, where over 30 fish were caught in less than an hour and a half or so, all occurred within 15 days of time changes from daylight savings to to standard or vice versa. These were all in NC or VA. 3 were at Cape Point, the rest were in other areas. Half were day and half were night blitzes. All of these happened in prefrontal or stable weater conditions, some were at low, most were at high tides.
> 
> ...


 Wish I was that acurate on how many blitzes I've witnessed,Blaine..(got "oletimer syndrome,ya know?  )  Only way I could remember would have been to have written a log on pier and surf.. I've got a boat log,and most of the blitzes are incountered by 3 or less people involved..  Only thing I have in common on those is outgoing water seems to be the ticket,although most of those were daytime fish out of the shoals,Ocock and Hat.. 

As far as planker blitzes and beach blitzes,only thing I have really found for them to have in common would be a ne or sw wind.. I've seen one,maybe two in nw and se,but in general sw ne.. I'd venture to say over 50% of those were daytime as well.. That's not to say night isn't just as good or better,that's just what I have witnessed..


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

im a firm believer in a good N.E. wind. day or night.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

I fish cape point for the most part and of the dozens of bites I have been part of over the years, most were after a day or two of SW blow. High tide at sunset being the best, April or Oct.. NITE TIME IS MY TIME....With a few mini blitzes in the mornin. Things tend to shut down after 1 am. then its sharks, rays etc.. Low tide in the inlets is a different ball game depending on what side of the inlet you are on.. But then again I have a $700 dollar rod an reel that does all the casting an catchin for me..

:--|


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

clinder said:


> im a firm believer in a good N.E. wind. day or night.


clyder,don't know how you're set up down there. Puppymullet has a point,at least here.. Hat island turns.. On shore one side of the island is off shore on the other?? Kinda strange but,in general,north end of the island catches more fish ne,south end catches on sw..

Puppymullet,by daylight,I'm including the hrs right as the sunsets and right as the sun rises. I'd say that is when I have caught the majority of my fish.. One thing that is strange but true is back in the 70's and 80's.. There was one pier that was a night time pier,and one that was a morning or daytime pier?? One of those turned on to a se and the other you couldn't catch squat on a se?? Used to use those factors to "doublebank" and catch one or more off each in one day..


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

i cant say sqat on thus forum without someone given me grief! this time puppymullet. dam some of you .


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

im not flyin a blank.puppy mullet reel is calcutta 700te fuji components didnt make it myself factory made by shimano. talus rod saltwater series.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

clinder, puppy was not giving you grief, just saying that its different in different places. try to be a little less defensive.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

i believe the but then again i have a 700$ dollar rod and reel that does all the casting and catchin for me was implied directy to me in a smart *ss manner but i could be wrong. since he *was* quoting me though...................................................whatever though. can you help me with a question bluerunner i posted it on a new thread?


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

What DD and PM are saying about HI is very,very true.Put the right water temps with what they are saying and it equals fish.Two of my favorite spots are excellent on a NE but you only catch grass on a SW  Both spots north end.I was down last week and it held true again,in both spots.Some folks I know fishin' where PM's talkin' 'bout,will play hooky from work if the forecast is for SW winds and water temps in the upper 60s,especially April and October.Throw in a full moon and high tides around dawn and dusk and they'll take sick days 10 years in advance.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

im just tryin tho share and learn


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

clinder said:


> i cant say sqat on thus forum without someone given me grief! this time puppymullet. dam some of you .


Well I be damed then..
Will look into the Talas rod tho.. NOT


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

you suck* puppy*


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

dont you have anything better to do than harrass people on the internet?jeez man go fishin or somethin if not leave me alone man.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

"he shoots, he scores, the crowd goes wild"

Lordy, I cant wait to go fishin! 

Take a Mydol and post in the mornin...

Sorry Sand Flea.. will send check to support forum soon.

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Puppy Mullet said:


> "he shoots, he scores, the crowd goes wild"
> 
> Lordy, I cant wait to go fishin!
> 
> ...


 Greg,lighten up dude....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Don't sweat it Clinder............*

Just stick with what you're doin. I'm sure that the way I fish and what I fish with may not be correct in somebody elses eyes, So I look at it this way......It's mind over matter, I don't mind and they don't matter. I still catch fish most of the time.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

There's somethin my Dad taught me way back and it was SPS, it Stands for Self Praise Stinks. clinder I think thats why alot of folks are on ya, claims of 8 ft poles that cast 175 yards are a bit unblieveable.. You have to relize that on this board and some of the others, you have IMHO some of the best fisherman on the planet PM being one of them as well as DD.. Most of the guys build their own rods and have been into it along time many of them have helped me along my journey ... JMHO.. JAM


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey JAM, ask the Sargent if he would like a pack of venison slim jims. I gave he and his girl one to try back in september and he seemed to like it.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

JAM said:


> There's somethin my Dad taught me way back and it was SPS, it Stands for Self Praise Stinks. clinder I think thats why alot of folks are on ya, claims of 8 ft poles that cast 175 yards are a bit unblieveable.. You have to relize that on this board and some of the others, you have IMHO some of the best fisherman on the planet PM being one of them as well as DD.. Most of the guys build their own rods and have been into it along time many of them have helped me along my journey ... JMHO.. JAM


 

I think if all of us were fishing on neutural ground we'd ALL have a lot to learn and share with each other.. Learned from some of the best,and they taught me to always be open for something new.If'n that don't work,go back to what ya know.. 

Just like that rig,John.. Tried it last night on my "backup rod".. Jury is still out,gonna have to put it on my "main slinger" so's I can see what it will or won't do..


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Greg,lighten up dude....



Sorry DD, might have to agree with some others- on one post he claims he's 30 years old, different post he's been catching drum for nearly 30 yrs.

What the [email protected]#$ is up with this guy


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*175 yds*

I still want to see the video. I fished L.I.P sunday and I don't think Rolland, Tres, or anyone else was casting more than about 135 with 8 and bait. But then again we were useing 1509's Zziplex, Nail's and such. I think if I had one of those Shitmonos I could have caught one. I bet Wimpey could even catch one.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

birthday 10/21/75.marrried 2 year old boy 4 uear old girl strarted fishin for reds when i was 4. grew up on a 2500 acre wildlife refuge in charleston salt water river ten feet behind my house. now im gettin my age question


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

i would of put picts and a dam video of a friggen cast on here but i decided not in spite of not satisfiyng some you children on here who imply that i dont no what im talkin about, im not the age i say i am, i cant cast a 8 foot rod as far as i say i can , because frankly i dodnt care whether you believe anything i say or not. oh and i keep hearin that i need to relize that their are world class fisherman here , maybe the best in the world. *whos the no it alls here really?* you no what i cant cast a 8 foot rod over 50 feet i dont no nothin about drum fishin or any kind of fishin hell i cant even bait my own hook. is that better ? now you poeple that aint got nothin better to do than act childish and point your ethernet finger at someone can share your infinite masterfull knowledge with me the beginer. so my first question is whers the ocean at and whats a drum look like. what can i catch em on , how do i tie a knot, what size hook do i use what size line ect. ect. ect. maybe i start callin some of you liers evry time i come on this site yeah tell me how to do it. how do you catch fish or cast or what the hell ever? im waitin to jump yalls shit now about what your doin and how your doin it. i dont think some of you are the age you say you are.liers!!! this is friggin ridiculous my 2 year old has got more sense than some of you.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Drum*

From what you guys say the Drum look diffrent than ours. You guys talk about Drum biting through mono leaders and useing wire for them. Heck these little Drum up here don't even have teeth. We can't tell the Drum from the Sharks by the sound of our clicker either. That Shitmono reel sounds Better all the time.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

all this cause i tried answering someones question at the beginning of this thread. which i might add sat on this board unanswered for days.funny how some of you dont got sh** to say till your ready to start correcting someone else!!!!!!!!!!!!! some of you obviously belong to the no it all group. yeah we should have a new forum on here called the no it all forum for all you no it alls.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

ive never had a drum *bite* through proper size mono for the size fish hell how would you even no if he bit through it? fishin from a submarine?? i use malin wire its thin not bulky and when the occasional shark bites i loose less tackle!!!! oh never mind i meant i never caught any. whats wire? and mono, doesnt that mean 1 in some other language? what exactly is a 1 used for can you by them at a tackle shop?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*You are getting funnier*

Don't get too worked up. I don't want you to think I'm some kind of know it all. Someone has to call BS every now and then. You don't have to know much to know you can't cast an eight foot rod 175 yards though. At least not with the line attached to the weight the whole time. After a Zing-Pow does not count!!!!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

i cats mine about 50 feet tops. :--|


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*insults*

Do you P.M. insults to other people or just me? What does where or if I went to college have to do with anything. We are talking about fishing here not surgical techniques or structural design. I just think you are funny. That is all. Don't get so mad.If I come and fish there I don't want to get in a fight. Especialy (college word) with a dude that can cast a crab 175 yards.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

hmmmmmm....this is gettin' good....the R


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

clinder said:


> all this cause i tried answering someones question at the beginning of this thread. which i might add sat on this board unanswered for days.funny how some of you dont got sh** to say till your ready to start correcting someone else!!!!!!!!!!!!! some of you obviously belong to the no it all group. yeah we should have a new forum on here called the no it all forum for all you no it alls.


dude you answered it the same day as it was posted, and so did several others. there's this little thing called post date at the top right corner of every post. You sure seem to have a bad attitude in almost every one of your posts, if you're just gonna be insulted and insult others, why bother? And for somebody who supposedly fishes all the time, you sure spend a lot of time on the boards. Do you ever sleep or spend time with your kids or do you just fish and play on the internet?


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

sorry


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

the rhondel said:


> hmmmmmm....this is gettin' good....the R


Rollie, this is some good stuff.

I was going to suggest to the dude that he may want to try the Avalon Pier message board, but this is just too damn edumacational.

Anybody know where I can get a Shimano blank?
I'm gonna have to sell off these 1509's and Nails.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

gotta be the 8' one though chuck


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

quit puttin words in my mouth man never said cast a crab 175 yards i do believe i very specifically stated a 5oz tied striaight to line 173yards one time on a driving range and lasered it.!its comments like in your last post that in my opinion draw this kinda response.and no i only send pm like that to people who ask for it.people like you who dnt have nothin else to do but give other people grief. its people like you who have to drive on other people cause they obviously lack any skill of their own.now drop it. if you ever come down here fishin hell well fish together ill show you where to catch bait on the island were the drum bite and anything else you need to know that wouls assist you in any way.i might even throw a 5 oz on a eight foot pole 173 yards for ya if you feel compelled to see it. fighting is for children as is your rehtoric. quit given me hell an ill quit givin it back.  respect my opinion and or knowledge of fisin and ill respect yours. dont call me a liar and wont call you ignorent.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Chuck*

Do you have a nail you will sell?


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

surf rat said:


> Do you have a nail you will sell?


Sorry, no I don't. Joel and Tommy really have you dudes worked up don't they?  I will have some blanks soon. I'm digging through my Merrick catalog looking for shimano blanks, however.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

yeah i dont sleep much dont have to. not lasy 3to 5 hours im good. worked since i was 12 saved money bought a house retired at 28 got a job at a golf course part time for somethin to do and money to spend on fishin and split the rest of my time between family and fishin. and i would recommend that you not bring my family into this again nor question my parenting skills or dedication to family again!!!!!!!!! its none of your business and extremely disrectful moreso than any of this childish bs yall keep slingin around. in other words dont ever post a single dam thing on this board again that is in anyway remotely related to my children buddy!!!!!!!!!! some of you need to get out to the beach a little more often. also mistake about the response time. im sure one if you aholes ill see an open door their to bash me somemore.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Obviously a self made,self educated man...congratulations on the early retirement!!!!......the R


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Tybee Drum*

Hey Fellas I Hate To Wade In On Another Mans Fight But This One I Had To. I Went To Tybee And Fished All Of Last Week. I Make The Trip 3 To 4 Times A Year. 1st Or 2nd Week In Oct Is A Must. The Bull Reds Come In To Spawn Then, Or That Has Always What I Have Been Told For 18 Years Now. I Meet Clinder Last Week For The First Time Then. I Had Just Had A Red Break Me Off For The Second Time That Day, I Had Laded One. This Guy Heard Me Holler And Came Over And Showed Me How To Tie A Milan Wire Leader That Wouldn't Break. We Got To Fish Together For 3 Evenings That Week. I Know Of 5 Bull Reds He Caught, Helped Net Some For Him With My Drop Net. He Did The Same With Mine. Dont Know How Far He Can Cast But I Know With That Big Gold Reeel He Was Putting It Out Ther 4 Times Futher Than I Was, And I Am Decent At It. I Fished From 6am Till About 7pm Ever Day, He Would Show Up At About 5pm, And When I Would Go Out On The Pier And Ck It Out At 11pm He Was Always There. Clinder Was Very Helpfull And Sharing Info To Make Mt Trip A Whol Lot Better, Clinder Thanks A Lot. Well Guess I Got My Say Over With. Hey Just Enjoy The Blessing Of Fishing And Let Everthing Eles Work It Self Out.    Shade12


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

...it keeps gettin' better and better  ...the R


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

*My question would be.......*

How could you laser a cast of 173 yards with a 5oz weight tied straight to the main line and be able to identify the exact location of the obviously buried weight?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks. i greatly enjoy *spending time with my kids* and bein able to fish prety much anytime i want. though i will admit tonight ill make 8 days straight on the pier and im gonna be their most of tonight all day tommorow* (with kids tommorow)*and most of the night tommorow night and i gettin close to needin a good 2 or three day break. im guessin ive spent about 90 plus hours *castin* my *eight footer* in the last 7 days


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

tuck. its prety damn simple. you follow the line (that would be fishing line ) to the buried weight take a 7 foot flag stick push it in the ground (it has a prism at the top) walk back to original casting position take the laser gun point it at the prism press the button look at the screen read yardage and your done


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Retired*

I see a lot of retired un-wed moms at my work. Some as young as 16. So retired at 28 is no big deal. What are you retired from clinder?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

plus it is tied to a line!!!how difficult is that?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*clinder*

Right on with the laser system. Do it myself so I know exactly how far I'm casting. I know some of these responses are testing your patience, but I don't think it is your honesty these folks are wondering about as much as your abrasiveness. Actually I know quite a bit about golf myself, and if your driver speed is in the 130mph range that is fantastic. That is rare indeed and I would be inclined to think with that ability you would also make one heck of a caster.

Just keep in mind it is the norm to question remarkable feats, and don't think everyone is automaticaaly calling you a liar, just cause they ask you for proof.

Go fish!!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*8' Pole*

I bet he can chunk the hell out of a real rod!! I am guessing he can cast a 12 footer a mile with 8nbait tied directly to the line!!

I think he just wants to get the last word in. Quit arguing with him and he will shut up. 

Mullet


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Finger_Mullet said:


> I bet he can chunk the hell out of a real rod!! I am guessing he can cast a 12 footer a mile with 8nbait tied directly to the line!!
> 
> I think he just wants to get the last word in. Quit arguing with him and he will shut up.
> 
> Mullet



I'm proud as hell that I hit the water 99/100 times.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

yeah ill shut up im just as guilty as responding with attitude. gettin my gear together for a 1and 1half day haul on the pier and beach.mostly the pier. hope yall guys get some fishin in to. *all of you.* 

i was a finance manager for the retired from what question? 8 years i did it lived in a 250 dollar a month place the whole time which alowed me to save most all my money.no car payments had company car company gas ect. basiccally reached 18 years of age and realized i was gonna have to start workin and quit fishin as much as i would like and i didnt like the prospect of that so i made a plan stuck to it made some sacrifices and reached my goal....fishin whenever i like!!!


----------



## uncleray (Apr 25, 2005)

Good for you. You made the sacrifice and now you get the reward. Enjoy it and don't fret about message board stuff. A lot of nice people get caught up in the heat of the moment and say stuff they probably should keep to themselves. It's easy to do on the net. We've all been guilty of it. BTW: for the record, you do send "nice" PM. Like the one you sent to me offering to show me the local tips on Tybee. Thanks.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Clinder...I would love to see your financial statement!!!!!!!   ....the R


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

clinder, your first name isn't chet or something, is it?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

ray. no prob. will still show you around tybee.

rhondal. bet you would your a trader!

fstrthnu. no. y?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

OK,enought with the *Clyder Bashin...* 

Let's talk drumfishin.. 

Can't wait till dem fish get up here from Sandbridge,so we can do lots of that..


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> Can't wait till dem fish get up here from Sandbridge,so we can do lots of that.


Now how'n da chit is dey gwanna git "up here" when you is "down yonder" ?

I think dis thread done got chu frazzled  

But,soon as I git my scanner plugged back in we is gwanna talk some drum  You know me,I ain't never been a citation or picture man,just fishin'.But this time,I had my wife take some pics


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

flathead said:


> Now how'n da chit is dey gwanna git "up here" when you is "down yonder" ?
> 
> I think dis thread done got chu frazzled
> 
> But,soon as I git my scanner plugged back in we is gwanna talk some drum  You know me,I ain't never been a citation or picture man,just fishin'.But this time,I had my wife take some pics


 That'd be cool,ya olegoat,look forward ta seein em..


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Its an interesting thread. I think that I've gotten to know a lot of people. It would be even more interesting if everyone had included a statement at the bottom that says either "Sober" or "Not Sober"



"Not"


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

clinder said:


> tuck. its prety damn simple. you follow the line (that would be fishing line ) to the buried weight take a 7 foot flag stick push it in the ground (it has a prism at the top) walk back to original casting position take the laser gun point it at the prism press the button look at the screen read yardage and your done


OIC. you gonna walk 350 yards to measure 1/2 that distance. OK, makes sense, now.  
What'd those Guiness boys say, BRILLIANT! Absolutely BRILLIANT! :--|


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Tuck,*

it works and if you work with a partner you don't have to do that much walking. I use the same type laser that some of you may use for hunting and they are extremely accurate. Much better than the "oh well I stepped it off method." The laser will pick up any relective target, tree, person, golf flag, whatever. I practice casting on my lake and use the range finder to set milk jugs out into the water(kayak) at known distances. 

If you cast in a field it pays to have a partner, they can walk out to the sinker, set the laser on them, and you have the distance. Even if your by yourself it may be more work but is still more reliable than stepping off the distance, plus I think he did it beacause he wanted an accurate idea of how far he was casting and had access to the equipment. It's not like you would laser every cast, just enough to get an idea of how you're doing now and maybe check it every once in awhile to check on your progress.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

surfcat. yeah i didnt laser em all probally casted 20 or thirty times and only lasered 3. the longer ones were obvious. had a golf cart too no walkin here!! i said "walk back" in post explaining my process but only for the sake of simplicity tuck. jugs in a pond thats a good idea only one problem;i dont have a pond!! any fish in that pond?


----------



## bigdaddy77 (Jun 16, 2005)

i fish the tybee pier as much as anyone since i moved here 2 years ago and i catch alot of fish and crabs. never ate for free so many times in all my life.  but cylinder fishes even more and catches very nice fish but as all you real fishermen and hunters know the more time you put in the more you are rewarded. i thought i fished alot but damn he fishes. the conditions last week almost perfect for bull reds i saw at least 12 40" are better while fish the sides for trout. clinder catches more sheepheads than anybody around here but that youthful back hepls that out alot. if any of you guys get down this way come out check out our little ole fishinf pier it aint bad.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*clinder*

I live on a 300 acre lake (community) type and like to practice in a vacant area I pretty much have to myself. Only problem is my distances are starting to endanger some of the jet skiers that go flying by  

I like casting into the lake because it makes retrieval of the weight simple, my spot is pretty snag free but I occassionally lose a shock leader and sinker, though I normally get them back, sometimes on the very next cast  

Only walking I do is to the cooler between casts  

The lake has bass, catfish, bluegill and plenty of crappie in it. I don't normally fish it,but you ought to see the folks that stop by and ask what Am I catching on my 12' heaver ? when I'm practicing. I just tell them nothings biting and let them go on their way.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

lmaol!!!!!!! yeah your catchin bluegill on a 12 footer and a six ounce!!


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

Surf Cat said:


> it works and if you work with a partner you don't have to do that much walking. I use the same type laser that some of you may use for hunting and they are extremely accurate. Much better than the "oh well I stepped it off method." The laser will pick up any relective target, tree, person, golf flag, whatever. I practice casting on my lake and use the range finder to set milk jugs out into the water(kayak) at known distances.
> 
> If you cast in a field it pays to have a partner, they can walk out to the sinker, set the laser on them, and you have the distance. Even if your by yourself it may be more work but is still more reliable than stepping off the distance, plus I think he did it beacause he wanted an accurate idea of how far he was casting and had access to the equipment. It's not like you would laser every cast, just enough to get an idea of how you're doing now and maybe check it every once in awhile to check on your progress.


Understand.  

I practice on a local football field, usually on sundays. Yardage already marked off. I have orange cones that I set at the distance at which I have casted. I retreive by walking to the tennis ball with the sinker in it, mark the distance, cast from there going back the otherway. If I don't reach the cone, I retreive by standing and reelin'. The tennis ball keeps the sinker from getting buried. I don't find it to be so important to know the "exact" distance, so starting from the goal line, cast, walk brain dead for 100yrds, step off the rest when I get there. I'll practice my yard step, like a ref, on the field to see how close I am. I figure, what the heck is a foot to a fish and I don't care about castin comps, I care bout catchin' fish. So it floats my boat.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

I decided to try casting on football field with my 12" Diawa Eliminator, Silstar RXB 80 reel (spinning) , 20 lb main (big game) 50 lb shock (big game), doubled 50 lb big game to 8 oz wt on fishfinder.

Best I could to was 90 to 95 yds.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

sounds like a good cast fishloser with a spinning reel but im no expert. i no i cant cast spinning reels nowhere near the distance of a baitcaster.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

clinder said:


> sounds like a good cast fishloser with a spinning reel but im no expert. i no i cant cast spinning reels nowhere near the distance of a baitcaster.


Think I'm gonna drop my main line back to 15 lb big game, same as I use when throwing 8 oz anchor wt when King fishing off pier. I Think that will give me a little more distance.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> Think I'm gonna drop my main line back to 15 lb big game,


Take the plunge man.Go to Suffix Tri Plus,Chartreuse in 17# test.Absolutely the best line out there right now.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

flathead said:


> Take the plunge man.Go to Suffix Tri Plus,Chartreuse in 17# test.Absolutely the best line out there right now.


Sorry, no Suffix for me. Tried it in 10 lb for crankbaits and 20 lb for jig and pig when bass fishing. Broke way to easy around anything abrasive, 10 lb broke on cast first three times. I will stick with what has worked for me........Trilene Big Game for everything.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Suffix*

I have never had a problem with Suffix breaking. I use it on a Penn #9 for fishing on the pier for Sheephead around pilings. I also use it on the surf on my diawa/tica. I have nothing but praise for Suffix. It is one of the best anyway, can't guarantee it is the best. 

I am not knocking Trilene Big Game. I am sure it is great line also. I do use Trilene on my fresh water baitcasters. 

Mullet


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Each of us has horror stories about various lines, and each of us has a favorite that, in our opinion, is the best. Thats how we keep all the mfg in business.

As an inexperienced drum angler I have a question. Why do you join main line to 50 lb shock, then to a section of 50 lb doubled line which is tied to drum rig? If the doubled is to provide a stop for the weight and bead, wouldn't a nail knot on the shock accomplish the same without the additional line connection?


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

The #50 is not doubled.....you double the #17 or #20 by using a bimini, spider hitch, etc., then tie the shock leader to that.

In effect you would have #20-#40-#50. You can also tie the shock knot better by having the #50 lb. test tie to the double line. Much closer to the same diameter=much stronger knot.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> The #50 is not doubled.....you double the #17 or #20 by using a bimini, spider hitch, etc., then tie the shock leader to that.
> 
> In effect you would have #20-#40-#50. You can also tie the shock knot better by having the #50 lb. test tie to the double line. Much closer to the same diameter=much stronger knot.


 Again, what is the purpose of the doubled line? On my anchor rod when king fishing, I go from 15-20 lb main to about 20 ft of 50 lb, (I double the main just enough to join to the 50 lb shock) to the 8 oz anchor. The extra knot for the doubled seems like your adding another variable. Those that I observed on Sandbridge, had a 3-4 ft section of doubled line joined to 15-20 ft. of shock on one end and tied to drum rig on the other.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

This is what I was told. When Drum fishing on the blank, people you longer shock to help maneuver the fish around the pylons. Thus from using longer shock, the sinker would slip back too far. Then most people either use another section of heaver line (100lbs)/double 50lbs for the sinker to slide up and down without tangling with others. By doing so, the 100lbs line can take on the abrasion better and could withhold the impact of the cast at the knot. Most people cast hard on the pier than on the beach. Again, I'm no expert, this is what I was told by some good folks that I met on the pier


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

3-4 feet????

3-4 inches is more like it. 

Again, a knot tied straight from #20 to #50 would have questionable strength in my opinion.
Most of the guys who really catch the hell out of them use this setup......#20 lb. test running line,
double the running line with a bimini, about 3"-4" from the bimini knot is where you tie the shock knot, either a no-name, uni to uni, uni to nail etc.

Having the running line doubled is MUCH, MUCH stronger than just tying straight to the #50.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> 3-4 feet????
> 
> 3-4 inches is more like it.
> 
> ...


If I read this right, your saying there are 2 knots on the reel when you cast, the bimini and the shock knot.

When I tie my 15-20 lb running line to the 50 lb shock, I double the running line and join to shock with uni to uni. On my reel when I cast is one knot, the uni to uni.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

yes both knots on the reel or you may as well use a 20 foot setion of double line.if only one is on the reel the50 lb will only protect against abrasion


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*This is why I do it...*

I tie a bimini in the main line,thus doubling strength,also the double line will act as a "shock absorber" to the actual shock knot. Main reason I do this is because IMO there is no single line connection that will connect 20 to 50 or 17 to 50 that is even close to the strength of a bimini,or even a spider or triple surgeons loop for that mater. 

*Fish Loser,I'll make a bargin withya..* When and if we ever meet up when you are in Frisco,I'll prove it to ya.. If I can't,from now on I'll use your connection,whatever it may be..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> yes both knots on the reel or you may as well use a 20 foot setion of double line.if only one is on the reel the50 lb will only protect against abrasion


 That works,but it's a pain in the arse ta tie,especially in the middle of a drum blitz..


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*knots*

What I do is use 20 or 25 lb main line. Double it with a twist. Cut it about 1 ft long. Tie the doubled line to a 20 ft section of 50 or 60 lb shock with an allbright. This makes the doubled main line about 4 in long. Then I tie a 5 ft section of 100 lb test to the end of the shock with an allbright. Bead, Clip, Bead , swivel 2 in of 100 or 125 lb test and a 10/0 Owner. The knot on the 100 to shock stops the sinker from walking up the line and the 5 ft section of 100 has saved many fish from pillings ect.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surf rat said:


> What I do is use 20 or 25 lb main line. Double it with a twist. Cut it about 1 ft long. Tie the doubled line to a 20 ft section of 50 or 60 lb shock with an allbright. This makes the doubled main line about 4 in long. Then I tie a 5 ft section of 100 lb test to the end of the shock with an allbright. Bead, Clip, Bead , swivel 2 in of 100 or 125 lb test and a 10/0 Owner. The knot on the 100 to shock stops the sinker from walking up the line and the 5 ft section of 100 has saved many fish from pillings ect.


 Kind of like that idea of the 100 at the end of the shock. That idea has been around for a while now..I feel it to be a good buffer at the end of the shock for the cast,as well as what you were saying about the sinker riding up. I tied a no-name to both of my drum reels the other day,sinker,bead,the whole works could ride up the main line with a fish on because the knot is so much smaller than the uni-nail  .. [email protected] with bimini to no-name,the bead will actually ride down the dern thing on the cast,and the bead would go into the guides!!  Went back to tiein my ole stuff again,cause it is the strongest connection I found,and is big enough to keep the bead in place.. BUT,I'm really not that resistant to change,no matter how long it has worked for me. I feel as though the hundred at the end would save any possibility of a breakoff in the cast,due missing to a small nick in the line,during my check on every cast as well. Also with a fish on the beach,you could manhandle hundred when you're in shin to knee deep water,and so is the fish.. Might be forced to give it a try..


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> Fish Loser,I'll make a bargin withya..


Smells like a trap by the King Knot Breaker to me  You wouldn't by any chance already have tied and broken a couple has ya ?  Just by reading,seems to me the doubled line with an Albright would have more of a tendency to slip or for the loops to ride over when being tied in the dark on a windy night.But,I'm gonna try it tonight after work and see. 

Doesn't Big ed use that 100# when he's flea fishin' ? That's one rig I might try myself.I hardly ever fish the Point proper but I hear that's the rig to use there.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

*Dd:*

I agree with you on knot strength, however, for the life of me I can't understand the need to the degree ya'll are talking about.

1. Main line is 15 to 20 lb test

2. Shock is min of 50 lb test

3. The "shock" knot or knots are on the reel when the cast is made, so in effect the 50 lb test and the knot to drum rig itself is absorbing the majority of "shock" on the cast, not any knot on the reel. 

4. Doubled 15, 17, or 20 lb test joined to 50 lb test with any "good" knot is stronger than the "main" line. Therefore the weakest link is the main line itself.

5. During the actual fight, again, the main line is the weakest link (not counting the jerk, er fisherman, on the other end).

6. I have seen many anchor wts slung off during the cast and I can honestly say I have never seen the shock knot fail. It has always been either the knot at weight, shock line, or lack thereof.

Please understand, I am not saying what anyone is doing is wrong, I am just trying to understand why they are doing it. Quess I worked too many years on Government contracts.

PS: DD I'm gonna make it a point to meet you, even if it is so I can put a face on the name. Gettin tired of riding by your house, lookin over and thinkin, hmmmmmm thats where DD lives and wondering if thats you in the driveway at 5 AM.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

> Doubled 15, 17, or 20 lb test joined to 50 lb test with any "good" knot is stronger than the "main" line. Therefore the weakest link is the main line itself.


 That is the point I'm trying to make,FL..  

If the running line is the "actual weakest point",therefore NO KNOT FAILURE whilest puttin da heat on him.. 

The doubleing of the running line isn't gonna help in the cast,and on an anchor rod,I agree,no need to double.. If'n ya get ya a big ole cobe or a poon,ya might find a need though..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*This thread's goin in all directions..*

  



> Just by reading,seems to me the doubled line with an Albright would have more of a tendency to slip or for the loops to ride over when being tied in the dark on a windy night.But,I'm gonna try it tonight after work and see.


 Flathead,IMO,an albright sucks,at least in a strength comparison to many other knots. Improve albright is fairly strong,but uni-nail,no-name,and a variety of other knots much stronger,IMO,and from my testing.. There are many who swear by it,and it is easy to tie for many. The only connection I use that knot for is mono to wire,when I don't want a swivel involved.. With that said,and as was stated by FL above, ANY GOOD KNOT tied with doubled running line,is gonna make the running line the weaker line..That's what I want anyway..


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> That is the point I'm trying to make,FL..
> 
> If the running line is the "actual weakest point",therefore NO KNOT FAILURE whilest puttin da heat on him..
> 
> The doubleing of the running line isn't gonna help in the cast,and on an anchor rod,I agree,no need to double.. If'n ya get ya a big ole cobe or a poon,ya might find a need though..


OK, thanks for your patience and answers.


----------



## ro-h2o (Feb 21, 2005)

*bait for the bite*

I have to come from NN VA to fish and my bait man is not the best for fresh bunker or spot. I will make an order and when I am ready to pick it up and leave town it is soft and old 1/2 the time. How do you get your bait fresh with out having to use a vaction day to catch it?

Scott

I have a cast net and a cell phone can you help?


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

ro-h2o...I have used Dimarias seafood in NN...call em and tell them you need fresh (as in that day)...they should be able to let you know when to get there....the R


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*Damn Rollie,*



the rhondel said:


> ro-h2o...I have used Dimarias seafood in NN...call em and tell them you need fresh (as in that day)...they should be able to let you know when to get there....the R


There you go giving away another FHB secret ... can't tell you anything .

Every one knows Drum bite better on soft 10 day old/frozen bait  Get a grip on those lips ole buddy  

CATCHEMUP,

Mike

P.S.

Didn't I see you slip a couple over the rail befor I could get a pic. the other day ?


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

hmmmmm...so you like your bait like your bourbon huh?......if thats the case,I'm gonna have ta start aging my heads and maybe I can catch as many drummies as you........and btw,watch my stuff,I gotta go take a whizzzzzzz  ....the R


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

whats the record for post and views on a single thread? this ones got to be gettin close! lets keep this puppy rollin!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

clinder said:


> whats the record for post and views on a single thread? this ones got to be gettin close! lets keep this puppy rollin!!


 OK,I'll bite...  Don't know what the record is,but with all the different stuff coming from all directions,it has a shot at it... 

If you want to keep it going go back to the post "Dd" you put up asking a question.. Look at the answers,and tell us what you think about them.. If you cast a crab on your method in "semi close",then bought yourself a rig simular to what we are using here,and put cut bait on it,you'd have two totally different methods of fishing that would work. I know for a fact that many fish run the inside of a bar,but the outside can bring in some when the inside can't. We do that here many times when spiking,one rod long,one short.. Just food for thought,it would open your options and ya might catch even more than you do now..  Anyway,you may want to try that rig when nothings goin on.. Give it a try and see what you think.. I know>> "If'n it ain't broke don't fix it  ,I agree to some degree,but opening up your options don't hurt either..


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

drumdum. i have already tried it but i made my leader appr. 4,to 4 1/2 inches long and out of 80# malin but other than that prety much the same thing showed in your picture. itworked well caught 1 43inch bull and 5 sharpnose sharks. just a little modified to my liken! its a great rig for windy conditions.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

got a ways to go to catch last summers sportcast mess.
charlie


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

dam this fire goin out my feet were just gettin hot from the burn>>>


----------

